#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  onderwerp starten over de inhoud van je toolscase

## shure-fan

hallo,

momenteel is er in de lounge een topic over speciale tools.

Mag ik een topic openen over wat men in z'n eigen toolscase heeft zitten?

ik vraag dit omdat er al topics in het verleden bestaan waar ditzelfde in gevraagd word, maar ik geen zin heb om oude koeien uit de sloot te halen,

is het dus mogelijk een soortgelijk topic te openen zonder dat ik meteen een slotje krijg?

----------


## moderator

Omdat het onderwerp reeds bestaat, graag aanvullen bij de oude koe...

----------

